# Neo moto tyre



## ballas (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi guys/ girls, 
anyone know where I can buy some neo moto tyres 650b in the uk?
if not any suggestions for some good tubeless tyres which are available in 650b 
cheers
ballas


----------

